# 45,000 sq ft. School house plus 4 houses



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The whole kit and kaboodle for $250,000
Just in case you want to be a landlord


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

BTDT = No Thanks.:bash:


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

If only I could afford it and the cost to remodel it.. You could build pretty much your own castle fortress. 
But it's fun to dream and come up with some crazy ideas...


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yep, this would be a real money pit. Have seen that attempted a couple times when community schools closed up and individuals bout them. They eventually wound up in disrepair and were demolished at the communities expense.

It would be cool to have your own gymnasium with hardwood floors !


----------

